# What are your TPO Antibodies



## jessie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just curious what some other people's TPO antibodies are. Mine were tested back in Jan. and it was 962 which I understand to be pretty high. And this has not been retested since Jan. Should this be retested frequently?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Antibodies relate to what your levels already state and confirm hypothyroid from autoimmune hypo Hashi. Once you know you are autoimmune, I would think it would not be necessary to retest any more, under normal Hashi conditions. Unless a person has antibodies with normal levels which suggest future Hashi down the road.


----------



## HockeyMom (Oct 5, 2010)

Mine are 1300, but I am still waiting to see the endocrinologist to see what is going on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi! In August my TPO Ab was >971.0 (Range <9.0). My endo has not gone into this with me yet as I had an u/s and they found nodules. She did an FNA which came back benign (Thank God).

I have my next labs in Nov and see my endo 1 week later. So I guess we will talk about my labs at that visit.

Good Luck and hope you feel better soon!

Hugs & Blessings to you!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine were checked some years back - can't recall the score, but I was positive. I was rechecked a few months back and I was negative.

I have a hunch that we don't know enough about autoimmune diseases, plus there's always the chance of a false positive or false negative.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine TPOab is a 320 (<35) and my Tgab is 1283 (<41). I have not been diagnosed with anything. I Just have an enlarged thyroid, with a nodule. But the Dr.'s at one time mentioned Hashi's. I don't know how often they should be tested or retested, that is a good question. I had mine retested at 6 months.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jessie1 said:


> Just curious what some other people's TPO antibodies are. Mine were tested back in Jan. and it was 962 which I understand to be pretty high. And this has not been retested since Jan. Should this be retested frequently?


It is good to have a "baseline" and then over time, if the patient is not responding to medical intervention, it is good to check the antibodies. TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) are "suggestive" of a myriad of things which includes most of the autoimmune diseases plus cancer.


----------



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

At the start of all this loveliness mine were 973 now two years later they are 3794 as of 6weeks ago.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mechlls5 said:


> At the start of all this loveliness mine were 973 now two years later they are 3794 as of 6weeks ago.


Yikes!! Have you had Thyroglobulin Ab run?

Any of these other tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Andros~
I am on 150 mcg of synthroid, my TPO antibodies are now 3794 as of 6 weeks ago. I'm going in this afternoon for another blood test, they test every 6 weeks. I have had a ton of test ran. I go between hypo and hyper. They never seem to come back with good result though. I do not feel good at all. My thyroid is increasing in size. I am scheduled with an ENT on the 21st for a TT consult. I have to say that I am actually looking forward to it. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## NCRedhead (Oct 11, 2010)

Michelle... wow... I have the super high antibodies too (including TPO). Just learned that this week. My endo just ordered free T3 and T4 and will get results tomorrow. He said that even if those are pretty close to normal he likely will put me on at least a small dose because my system is making my thryoid work too hard to produce hormone and now have some pretty chronic systems (especially serious fatigue, weight gain, cholesterol spike, etc.).

I sure hope you find some relief from the symptoms... I know I am looking forward to that myself! hugs3


----------



## wldflwrs03 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am new to this, but here are my most recent:
Antibody -thyroglobin <20.0. Range 0-40. 
Antithyroid perioxidase antibody HIGH =1638.0 Range 0-40.

'Unofficial' word on my ultrasound was 'dense and rough'.

I am finding that there is not a whole bunch of straight forward answers to thyroid problems, which to say the least is aggravating, but it is comforting to know there are many 'out there' like myself


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Mine TPOab is a 320 (<35) and my Tgab is 1283 (<41). I have not been diagnosed with anything. I Just have an enlarged thyroid, with a nodule. But the Dr.'s at one time mentioned Hashi's. I don't know how often they should be tested or retested, that is a good question. I had mine retested at 6 months.


I sure hope by now the doctor ordered a RAIU and/or FNA (fine needle aspiration) for you. With such high titer of thyroglobulin Ab, cancer must be ruled in or out.

http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Keep in mind, you can have high antibodies, and normal TSH and free's.

You can have normal antibodies and abnormal TSH and free's.

People can also have severe symptoms at very low levels, and no symptoms at very high levels.

It is useless to compare one person's number's to another's, because there is little connection to severity of the disease.

In the end, for hypothyroidism the treatment remains the same, regardless of the presence or level of the antibodies.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

mechlls5 said:


> Andros~
> I am on 150 mcg of synthroid, my TPO antibodies are now 3794 as of 6 weeks ago. I'm going in this afternoon for another blood test, they test every 6 weeks. I have had a ton of test ran. I go between hypo and hyper. They never seem to come back with good result though. I do not feel good at all. My thyroid is increasing in size. I am scheduled with an ENT on the 21st for a TT consult. I have to say that I am actually looking forward to it.
> Thanks everyone!


WOW! That's alot of TPO. I thought mine was high at 1860 which was done 6 months before my TT almost years ago.

I would have to imagine your thyroid looks like a pulverized version of a thyroid gland. You are probably going back and forth between hyper and hypo because of your thyroid dying off.

When you speak with your ENT be sure to find out how many TT they perform weekly - if not 3-4 then keep looking. Experience counts. I choose a general surgeon who specialized in thyroids.


----------



## mechlls5 (Oct 13, 2010)

At the consult he said that my labs were way off TPO is now almost 5000 and my tsh is now 11.2 free t4 is almost untraceable. My ultra sound shows a lot of changes in 3 months. My lymph nodes are being affected, not sure what that means. He said no more test that we just need to take it out, it is poisoning my body. He highly suspects cancer and said that he is probable going to take all my lymph nodes as well if he even thinks cancer.
So all that being said I am scheduled for Nov 3rd. I am not even scared or worried. I have a fabulous surgeon (ENT) He has done thousands of thyroidectomies so I really do trust his judgement If its cancer then we will DEAL. I think I am more relieved, I know things may get worse before they get better, but at least there is hope I am a really strong and positive person and I know that will prevail!!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Andros said:


> I sure hope by now the doctor ordered a RAIU and/or FNA (fine needle aspiration) for you. With such high titer of thyroglobulin Ab, cancer must be ruled in or out.
> 
> http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm


Yes Ma'am!
They did the RAIU. 6% at 4hrs and 3% at 24hrs. There was very little uptake (the nodule didn't uptake either and now has grown 1cm in 6mos). Oddly enough my TSH was low .35 (.45-4.5) I did the low iodine diet and have never taken medications. The dr. left it up to me if I wanted to do the FNA (again-first one "inconclusive"), I said YES! November 9th is the day. We shall see.

I will let you know what happens.


----------

